# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Help please

## Balfore

Looking for a free starter program to see if map making is for me.
 Not a dungeon map, more terrain style...
...any recommendations? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Wired

Gimp? That's the only one that springs to my mind.

----------


## Mouse

Hello and welcome to the Guild, Balfore  :Smile: 

If you don't get on with GIMP there is also Inkscape, or Krita.  

There are lots of free apps to choose from, though I think the only vector app is Inkscape.  Even though GIMP and Krita both have tools that are vector based, they are both mainly bitmap editors.

You could download trial versions of the more affordable 'paid for' apps if you don't like any of them.  If you don't like mapping after all, there's nothing lost in the end if you only had the trial version of an app - nothing lost in terms of financial loss that is  :Smile:

----------

